# Experience Required For Getting Critical skills visa from India



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

hello everyone,


My wife has 2.8 years experience in Computer Science engineering and is currently working in India. Can we apply for critical skills visa? I am little bit confused because some people say that only 2 years is required for applying, some same that 3 years is required and some say that 5 years is required.

Can any one help me out with this and clear my doubts?


regards
Akhil Chandran


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

pls reply anyone


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> pls reply anyone


Minimum 5 years required


----------



## Zabir Patel (Apr 29, 2018)

Not a require 5 years experience.it is required old quota work permit or exceptional skills.you are eligible for critical skills visa but you check critical skills category and your job title match ?


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Zabir Patel said:


> Not a require 5 years experience.it is required old quota work permit or exceptional skills.you are eligible for critical skills visa but you check critical skills category and your job title match ?


Yes, previously it was 5 years of experience as a requirement by DHA.
Now it is changed to 24 months post-qualification experience.
That said, you have no control over the outcome of your visa application these days.
The reason for rejection of late has been pathetic. It is so unclear and leaves you frustrated. One example, my friends application got rejected with reason "insufficient information provided". He has been struggling to find out what exactly was missing in his application so he can address that and apply again. Going for appeal is out of question as you just wait forever for the decision to come through.

Good luck.


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> 
> My wife has 2.8 years experience in Computer Science engineering and is currently working in India. Can we apply for critical skills visa? I am little bit confused because some people say that only 2 years is required for applying, some same that 3 years is required and some say that 5 years is required.
> ...


5 Years required


----------

